

Java Challenge - 6ren
http://www.kittybyte.com/challenge?1

======
vladimirralev
Stuck at the combos with this one:

    
    
      void combos(String letters) {
          addAnswer(letters);addAnswer("");
          for(int q=1;q<letters.length();q++) {
              combos(letters.substring(q));
              combos(letters.substring(0,q));
          }
      }
    
    

It says it's no good, but it doesn't say why :(

~~~
6ren
Mouse over the text "Returned the wrong result" at the bottom to see the test
results. Move mouse right to view other test results. The background colour of
the text indicates fail/pass, murky brown/green vs solid green. (Perhaps red
would be better a better indicator for fail.)

For yours, there are 5 tests, and your code passes one (test number 3).

------
macowar
Just try and compile this simple program:

> println("System");

It gives this error: "At line undefined, the submission failed to compile with
the error: Error: Sorry, but you may not use the keyword 'System'"

This tool has a list of blacklisted words that can not appear in your source
code.

------
perimo
Shameless plug: this seems like a good application for Doppio:
[https://github.com/int3/doppio](https://github.com/int3/doppio)

The whole JVM lives in the browser, so you don't need to rely on hacks to
"sanitize" user programs.

~~~
kittybyte
looks really cool, but it seems very slow?

------
TeeWEE
Challenge accepted!

    
    
        \u0052untime r =
        \u0052untime.\u0067\u0065\u0074\u0052untime();
        //println(r.availableProc\u0065ssors() +", " + r.freeMemory());
        //r.exit(1);
        //r.halt(1);

~~~
TeeWEE
Ah i still cant get his server down:

    
    
        try {
            Cl\u0061ssLoader loader =       Thr\u0065ad.currentThread().getContextCl\u0061ssLoader();           
            Cl\u0061ss cls = loader.getParent().loadCl\u0061ss("java.lang.Sys"+"tem");
            loader.getParent().loadCl\u0061ss("java.lang.reflect.M"+"ethod");
            java.lang.reflect.M\u0065thod m = cls.getM\u0065thod("e"+"xit", int.class);
            m.invok\u0065(Integer.valueOf(1));
            println(m);
        } catch(Exception e) {
            print(e);
        }

------
chromaton
Other banned strings include "forName", "Class" (uppercase only), and
"Method".

------
aeurielesn
Fishy. If you are trying to prove a point there are definitely better ways to
do it.

